# Pricing for large shirt order



## shirt-maker (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello everyone! I've been away for so long that I feel lame posting a question here. Twas not too long ago that I couldn't check in for the night w/o logging on to the latest chatter here...but lately I've been so busy just trying to keep up! I accepted some rather large screen printing jobs (for me!) and thought I could knock them out in no time...Ha I finished my 700 shirt order tonight and boy am I beat! Have 100 white on black to do tomorrow. Carpel tunnel anyone?

Anyhow, I have an opportunity to do a 6000 shirt order, and being a little wiser now, not about to attempt this myself... So my question is what would be considered a favorable price or ballpark range an end client would expect to pay for 6000 shirts? The shirt will be a Gildan 6.1 oz color shirt w/ two color front location, and three color back location. I'd like to win this business, but don't want to leave to much on the table. Nor do I want to be too far too the other extreme. I have some ideas, but curious to hear whar others think (or know!)

I was also surprised to learn that leading shirt suppliers are not willing to lower their prices as much as I thought despite such a large volume.

I've been looking into contract screen printing costs too.

If anyone can provide additional insight on retail pricing guidelines (or mark up) or info or comments on typical contract pricing I'd appreciate it. Plus any pitfalls that I shoul be wary of.

Thanks as always,
Jim


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Jim,

Don't know if this helps but I'm pricing out a 2000 shirt 9 color job (4 color front pocket) to a few contract screenprinters and am in the $2.50 per shirt range print cost (does not include the shirt). Certainly different than 6000 2 color shirts but should definetely be an upper limit on any contract printing quotes you get.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

My retail print costs would have been $1.15. On an order that size, your tshirt markup may only be 25%. So if you paid $2.20 for a color shirt (with shipping), it would be marked up to $2.75. So the retail would be $3.90 a shirt.

I would wholesale the printing out at $0.80, but I know there are people who do it for less than that. But taking the .80 plus the cost of the shirt, that leaves you with $0.90 per shirt, or over $5,000 profit. Not bad.

Of course, these numbers could be high or low depending on your area and your client.


----------



## shirt-maker (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks all. On the retail side was thinking that a little over $4 would be about right for that volume. I've spoke to several contact printers and pricing I've receive as ranged from about .96 - 1.75/each. Yeah, I live in pricey California. But, on the other hand can usually charge higher retail prices.

Of key importance to me is pairing up with the right contract printer. I've gotten many a job because the prior printer failed to meet their deadline. 

Jim


----------

